

Apple approves BitTorrent app in App Store - Sami_Lehtinen
http://torrentfreak.com/apple-approves-self-censoring-bittorrent-app-140810/

======
NicoJuicy
My 2 cents, tomorrow torrentfreak will announce that Apple removed the app.

